# label Question



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd liket to use a better looking more original label. We tried a few from Brushy Mountain that were sent on a disc but our PC was not able to use the software. Where do you go for labels? If you make your own, what software do you use? With the cost of printer supplies, it looks like anything less than $.05 per label might be a good option.

Thanks


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

Avery has a good software program that let you do a good job of making labels design pro 5 I use it some but I buy most of my labels from Mann lake


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I simply drew up a design I liked, which by the way encouraged my spouse to draw up a design. We then called local print shops until we found the one that did labels at the best price. we took it to them and they printed our own custom labels. our cost is a bit more than the .05, at around .12 per unit.
I think it is worth the effort and cost to have your own labels done. it sets you apart.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I use Design Pro 5, an Avery label software. Works good. Use 8 to the page.

Design your own

Have fun

Geoff


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Online Labes and their software. Really like the prices there


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

sweetas said:


> I use Design Pro 5, an Avery label software. Works good. Use 8 to the page.
> 
> Design your own
> 
> ...


Ditto. And if I may be permitted a small brag--They do look good, if I say so myself!:thumbsup:

Rusty


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Photoshop and onlinelabels.com works well, too.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

I appreciate the idea of being original, but for the moment I can't make sense of the cost to create and print vs buying premade. Blue Sky has 1,000 for about $.10 per label with 4-5 lines of your choice. For those of you who have tried different sources, is there a Company you prefer?

Thanks Again for the feedback


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Any label program suggestions for a Mac?


----------



## dougee (May 25, 2013)

I got my labels from http://www.draperbee.com/index.htm price was good we ordered on a Friday and they shipped them on Saturday.I was real pleased with their service


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I buy 100 sheets of 8 to a page for $31. Cost 3.875 cents each (Assume no losses) I use an old HP 4600 colour laser, in theory 8000 pages to a cartridge; cost $85. I assume the cost in the US are lower.

I and my customers like my design. I can vary it for my varietal honey, change the "best by date" and made changes as I see fit. 

Cost wise there is a small advantage, but the convenience of making changes is the biggest advantage. However each to their own.

Geoff

As advised earlier, I use Design Pro 5


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow! The labels we looked at were $17 for 10 sheets of 8 labels each. That's $.20 per label before printer costs. Maybe I should look online for a better deal on labels. Thanks




sweetas said:


> I buy 100 sheets of 8 to a page for $31. Cost 3.875 cents each (Assume no losses)
> Geoff
> 
> As advised earlier, I use Design Pro 5


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Ode1891 said:


> Wow! The labels we looked at were $17 for 10 sheets of 8 labels each. That's $.20 per label before printer costs. Maybe I should look online for a better deal on labels. Thanks


Did a search 
First one I checked 
http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL8250.htm?src=mp-47&sr=1058545115

100 sheets of 2x5 wine labels 22.95 
800 labels and are waterproof


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is permitted (Mod's, please let me know if it isn't).

If any one wants some labels designed, feel free to PM me. I'm a trained product designer but do lots of logos, branding and graphics.

Would be willing to work out a trade.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience and I'll refer back to it when and if we decide to create our own labels. We decided to go with Betterbee and their lavender design with the honeybee. The small ovals with 4 lines of text shipped to our house were $.09 per label. They created a draft as we requested with the first line having a heavier font in bold and emailed that label for our approval before printing. So far a very good experience. They shipped within 2 days of calling them.

We might eventually create our own but right now this'll do nicely.


----------

